# My primitive longbow



## Robert A Galvin (Sep 23, 2018)

Looking for any tips on making long bows. I strictly do it for a hobby. I've always liked making them as a kid. Now I teach what I know down to my kids. The pic here is my maple long bow. My previous one was ash which seemed to be a little stronger. Both great bows! My one I am working on my is hickory that has been drying for a year! Been a long wait so I want it perfect! Thanks ladies and gents!


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks good. Back about a half dozen years ago or so while muzzleloader hunting on state land I came across some dead osage orange standing. There were a few portions of the close to 8" trunks that were fairly straight for 6' or so. I thought about making the intel inquiries to see if it would have been usable for staves. I don't know if it gets punky, wormy, or what in that condition. But, the thought did cross the ole noodle. Take your time doing it.


----------



## Robert A Galvin (Sep 23, 2018)

Oh 


OnHoPr said:


> Looks good. Back about a half dozen years ago or so while muzzleloader hunting on state land I came across some dead osage orange standing. There were a few portions of the close to 8" trunks that were fairly straight for 6' or so. I thought about making the intel inquiries to see if it would have been usable for staves. I don't know if it gets punky, wormy, or what in that condition. But, the thought did cross the ole noodle. Take your time doing it.


----------



## Robert A Galvin (Sep 23, 2018)

Oh man osage orange would be awesome! That is on my bucket list btw! Lol also yew but I dont think we have that in Michigan unfortunately... yes sir I will take my time I've been waiting too long lol. Thanks you!


----------



## Robert A Galvin (Sep 23, 2018)

I almost got my daughters hickory bow all finished. Got the sinew hand wrap and all! I needed a little practice on a smaller bow before I make my long bow. I'll post pics up shortly after I use my beeswax and bear grease to seal her all up!


----------



## Robert A Galvin (Sep 23, 2018)

few minor tooling marks... nothing sand paper wont get out!


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

Many years ago I got the bug for making a selfbow. Friend Gary Davis at the time was giving weekly selfbow making classes at his Flint home that I attended. I made a couple of bows and decided the process was best left to people much more talented than me. Gary has since wrote a book on selfbow building that would be well worth reading if you don't already have a copy.


----------



## Robert A Galvin (Sep 23, 2018)

Oh that sounds pretty cool I'll have to look into that I am trying to stick to my roots I am Native American Indian and my grandfather used to make them when I was a kid he kind of told me what to do but the older I get the more I realize how hard it really is.


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

My wife is Native American so I understand the roots. I made a couple of bows as gifts for her cousin and his son. They hunted with them but I don't believe they ever took any game. I took the only animal I ever shot at with a selfbow, a caribou in Quebec. One of the most rewarding experiences in my hunting career.


----------



## Robert A Galvin (Sep 23, 2018)

Awe man that like a dream of mine to have my daughter take down big game with her bow. That is really cool man! I lived in nova Scotia for a few years a while back and did some moose hunting I never got anything but my grandpa did and he used his self bow. I could imagine it will be a great feeling knowing you used a self bow and got something like a caribou!


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes, it was a great feeling of of accomplishment and feeling closer to nature.

Actually, it was a DVD Gary made. He has probably taught more people how to build selfbows than anyone else in the country.

https://www.3riversarchery.com/rattlestick-a-selfbow-tutorial-dvd-by-gary-s-davis.html


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

Robert, I have a chunk of osage orange stored in my pole barn that Gary gave me years ago. He told me at the time it may or may not make a bow by looking at the end grain. You are welcome to have it and try if you would like.


----------



## Robert A Galvin (Sep 23, 2018)

bowjack said:


> Yes, it was a great feeling of of accomplishment and feeling closer to nature.
> 
> Actually, it was a DVD Gary made. He has probably taught more people how to build selfbows than anyone else in the country.
> 
> https://www.3riversarchery.com/rattlestick-a-selfbow-tutorial-dvd-by-gary-s-davis.html


Oh I know exactly who you are talking are about ! I've watched a video on him before. Hes the best in Michigan by far if not the entire country! Osage orange is hard to come by! I would be honored to use that on a bow! How much do you want for the osage? Feel free to email me also @ [email protected].


----------



## Robert A Galvin (Sep 23, 2018)

I might have to order that dvd too! Really reasonable price at that!


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

Bob, sorry for the delay. Been away from the computer. Sent you an Email.


----------



## Robert A Galvin (Sep 23, 2018)

Not a worry I did get your email also I greatly appreciate it sir.


----------



## Robert A Galvin (Sep 23, 2018)

Trying out her new self bow. She did pretty swell! Notice shooting off her knuckles!


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

That is too cool Bob! Keep the tradition going! One year I made several youth board bows from a piece of ash I bought at a lumber mill. I armed many nephews and neighborhood kids with them. I gave them some shooting lessons and turned them loose. Most of the bows met their demise when a parent or other adult couldn't resist pulling them back farther than they would go. I still have a couple that my grandkids started off learning to shoot with.


----------



## Robert A Galvin (Sep 23, 2018)

bowjack said:


> That is too cool Bob! Keep the tradition going! One year I made several youth board bows from a piece of ash I bought at a lumber mill. I armed many nephews and neighborhood kids with them. I gave them some shooting lessons and turned them loose. Most of the bows met their demise when a parent or other adult couldn't resist pulling them back farther than they would go. I still have a couple that my grandkids started off learning to shoot with.


That is awesome! A few of their friends tried it out and want one now. Have to raise them right sir!


----------

